# Welder / Fitter & Turner / Boiler Maker



## biancadwyer (Aug 4, 2013)

I have recently moved to Vila Moura from South Africa.

I have a friend in South Africa, male, aged 38 who is wanting to spend a few years in Portugal but can only do so once he finds employment.

He is a qualified fitter & turner come welder (boiler maker) and has years of experience in this field.

A heads up on where to start looking for employment in surrounding areas would be great. I have myself only recently just moved here.

He needs someone who would be willing to apply for a work permit on his behalf.

Thanks


----------



## Liesbetje (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe start the search online? I don't know if I'm allowed to put the links here, but with Google's help you'll find them. OLX has a section 'Emprego' and there's for example also Emprego Sapo and Net-Empregos. I've not used them personally but it might be a good place to start... I assume that when he finds work his boss would help him with the necessary paperwork (mine did)...


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I sent you a PM with my email address a while ago but you might not have received it?

We lived in RSA (White River near Nelspruit) for some years until 2011 so I can understand why he's looking to get out of there. 

A lot will depend on whether your friend is qualified or is just handy with a welder etc but FWIW, he'll be unlikely to find work with a small company unless he speaks fluent Portuguese....... but I suspect he might possibly stand a better chance with one of the larger energy companies etc and probably the best place to look for such jobs would be to research the companies online and apply from there.

Guss I should say that I'm assuming he has an RSA passport and has no UK/European family connections?


----------

